# What do I need to know about purchasing a CD changer?



## redavalanche (Feb 18, 2008)

What do I need to know about purchasing a CD changer?

Want to install a 1998 Panasonic CQ-DP975EUC HU and looking at changers, which I have no experience with. The HU has 2 RCA(L,R) CD changer ins and the round changer control, looks like 8 pin.

Should I stick with Panasonic changers or will others work?
Will the older changers skip?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I would say stick with a Panasonic changer. Odds are others will not work with it. I'm not much of a Panasonic guy, so I really don't have any experience with them to know what to look for. If it were a Clarion, then that's a different story. LOL


----------

